# For Sale RV Front window full screen



## Snidly (Nov 9, 2015)

I no longer have a use for my privacy screen. This screen was made for a Condor, it can be installed by one person, stays put, and will give you the feeling of a more open coach. It covers the entire front window and can be installed by one person it lets you see out while keeping neighbors eyes from seeing in. Once you install this screen you'll wonder why you never checked into one before. If you order this new from the factory they are well over $350.00, you can have this one for only $250.00. It is in perfect condition.
Doubles as a Privacy Screen ..offers clear viewing from the inside and no viewing from the outside!
Â» Blocks up to 90% of the sun's rays!
Â» Improves air conditioning efficiency by reflecting the sun's heat!
Â» Helps preserve your investment .. protects your RV's interior from the damaging effects of the sun's ultra-violet rays!


----------



## son32 (Jun 27, 2020)

Every Air condition needs maintenance. you can  buy a perfect ac for your room. but to get fresh air you have to maintain the ac with ac professional. 
ac repair dubai can help you to give best service. after installing the ac servicing job can be done efficiently.


----------

